# Distributor opinion



## squeezedgto (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey guys im upgrading my ignition on my 455 in my 68 tempest.It currently has an HEI that has issues.Im just wondering on opinions as to what brand/model anyone recommends. I would really like to use an msd pro billet and 6al box but my budget wont allow for both right now,should I go with a ready to run now or wait until I can buy both? Im open to any suggestions on brands/types if anyone has any personal experience. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm trying to keep a stock appearence with the Crane Cam Fireball PS60 Coil and a Crane Cams XR-i and using the stock distributor set up. Like the MSD the XR-i offers a selectable rev limiter.


----------



## squeezedgto (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info-Ill check it out


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

05GTO said:


> I'm trying to keep a stock appearence with the Crane Cam Fireball PS60 Coil and a Crane Cams XR-i and using the stock distributor set up. Like the MSD the XR-i offers a selectable rev limiter.


What's the ballpark figure on those two items?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

BobG said:


> What's the ballpark figure on those two items?


Around $100 for both;
http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=Crane+Cams+XR-i+&hl=en&btnG=Search+Froogle


----------

